# Bought a New Camera!



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey guys! I just ordered the Canon Digital EOS 20D digital SLR camera the other day! Does anyone else have this model? If so, what lenses do you have? I'd love to see some aquarium pics taken with it! 

Hopefully I'll have new pics to share in the near future!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

sweet so now u can send me ur old one


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I got one for christmas. I have 4 lenses for it. A Promaster 19-35mm, Tamron 28-80mm, Canon 35-80mm, and a Sigma 75-300mm. I also got two 1GB compact flash cards and a second battery. They are designed to use the same lenses as their 35mm SLR cameras. I am looking for a bigger lens so I can go to sporting events like NASCAR races or even to a Shuttle launch and still get some great shots.

One tip on memory cards is to stay away from Lexmark. Both Lexmark and Canon have admitted to a lockup that occours usually during the rapid fire picture taking. This is the only brand that has issues. 

Ill see if I can get a few pictures up for you.


----------

